# Death Tree in Poudre Park!!!!!



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

So there looks like a pretty bad situation for anyone that takes the left channel after poudre park before the two bridges. There is a channel wide strainer, and no eddies to get out. Its just around the turn so you cannot see it until your committed to the left channel, looks nasty, stay right!!!! Right is the line anyway but make sure to be right until the homeowners there take care of their dead ponderosa.


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

Is the tree in the right channel still down in Poudre Park?


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

the tree is in the far left channel - the line that kayaks never seem to take, but the one that i would guess rafts might take. as of wednesday night, the tree had swung downstream to where its root ball was still anchored on the far river left bank and the trunk and branches were blocking about 75% of the river left channel. basically stay river center or far right until after you pass the two bridges just below columbine inn, and you'll be fine. watch for the tree on the way up river to the poudre park put in to make sure it hasn't shifted downstream even more, since it's been moving as the water rises.

dude


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks Dude! Yeah I meant river left, thanks for correcting me.


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

The tree looks like it was moving further downstream yesterday...definitely be on the look out. That thing could be bad news if it ends up in one of the tighter spots in PP.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

I am up for trying to get that out of there monday night if anyone wants to do it. I can see it getting stuck on the bridge before cardiac, and it would cause quite a bit of trouble. Hit me up anyone if you want to go knock on doors up there to see if we can get rid of that tree without pissing off to many land owners. I have a saw and some gear should not take to long.

P the K


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey P the K,

We know the folks that live there. I can give Kelly a call and get an OK before you head up there, if you want me to.

Hol


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Paul, I can probably make it up there after work. I commute from Cheyenne so I could probably be at Poudre Park around 6ish. Give me a call at 5012477389, I can't check the buzz from the office. Thanks, Drew


----------



## patrickt (Oct 10, 2003)

*Any update on the strainer?*

Hey all. Any update on the strainer near Poudre Park? Thanks for the beta.


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Currently it is secure and not a real threat. You can see it from the road on your way up, and you just need to take the right-side channel to avoid it. 

For anyone who has been interested in removing it, the homeowner there is aware of the potential hazard. He is a big outdoorsy guy who has removed a lot of wood on the river over the years, and he has decided it is best left as is for now. So please don't head up there with any chainsaws just yet. It is pretty well anchored by the root ball...hopefully it holds for high water.


----------

